# Special Needs Children - Immigration visa



## sika (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi friends,

My sister has two special needs children, 9 & 11 years old. I would like to know if there is any foundation where they can learn a special education.

we are actually seeking for relocation help, can they (my sister & her husband along with the children) get visa to Australia?

I'm sure there is a special type of visa for special needs so the parents can work and they can educate their children in the right way.

Appreciate your prompt response and cooperation.

Regards.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sika, 

I think your sister would get a better response by consulting an agent. Has she gone through the visa list on the Department of Immigration website? I've not heard of that kind of visa but then I'm not an agent  The first consultation is usually free and the agent will usually tell you the chances of a successful migration. 

Good luck and let us know how your sister gets on. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

